# Article about kao



## Martin2 (Jan 25, 2014)

And here a new article from me about kao:


http://taichi-philosophy.blogspot.de/2014/01/article-kao-to-strike-with-body.html


Please enjoy and all the best


Martin


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2014)

I like Kao
But you are correct, done at the wrong time or in the wrong way it is easy to neutralize

Nice article, thanks


----------



## Martin2 (Jan 26, 2014)

And here an article about the reaction to the kao article.


Enjoy reading


Martin


http://taichi-philosophy.blogspot.de/2014/01/article-kao-to-lean-or-to-strike-with.html


----------



## blindsage (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice article.  I'm 6', 240lbs., kao is fun.

As for the response: word usage in martial arts often have specific meanings in the martial art context that isn't the same as general usage.  Trying to translate using a normal, general use dictionary may be a moot point.  For example in English, a 'rabbit punch' is a punch to the kidney.  If someone tried to literally translate it, something may easily be lost.  Maybe there was no better term than kao, but we all know that a kao really isn't leaning, and even in the other 'versions' that you talk about, lean wouldn't really cover what they're describing.


----------



## mograph (Jan 27, 2014)

It's really important to plant the foot close to the opponent, isn't it? 

(Otherwise you'd be leaning in too much ...)


----------



## colemcm (Jan 27, 2014)

You've really got to invade their space to displace their center of gravity. More importantly, you really have to be sung. I've seen lots of players that rise and/or tense up as they use kao.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 28, 2014)

mograph said:


> It's really important to plant the foot close to the opponent, isn't it?
> 
> (Otherwise you'd be leaning in too much ...)


The footwork "cover step" is used to move your leg behind your opponent's leg.






If you step between your opponent's leg, you will need to step as far as you can so you can take over your opponent's center.


----------

